# Eine Gruppe... die nichts nach sich zieht.



## iblira zuja

Saludos,

¿me podéis confirmar o corregir la interpretación de la siguiente frase?

"Eine lautstarke Gruppe Mitte dreißig, Frauen und Männer, manche schon verheiratet, andere geschieden oder einfach nur single, lesbisch oder in einer Partnerschaft lebend, *die nichts nach sich zieht*."

me parece entender que no tienen gran cosa que ver unos con los otros, en el sentido que no hay nada que los una, que los lleve a salir juntos.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Yo lo entiendo así: "die nichts nach sich zieht" no se refiere a "eine Gruppe", sino a "(in) eine(r) Partnerschaft (lebend)"
Porque "etwas nach sich ziehen" quiere decir "tener consequencias/efectos", y referiendose a un grupo de personas no tiene sentido ninguno.
Así que algunos del grupo, aúnque convivan como pareja, no tienen hijos, ni intenciones de tenerlos, nunca se casarán, ni comprarán una casa, ni nada de ese estilo - su convivencia no tiene ni tendrá consequencias/efectos (ni riesgos, supongo).


----------



## Tonerl

susanainboqueixon said:


> Yo lo entiendo así: *"die nichts nach sich zieht" no se refiere a "eine Gruppe"*, sino a "(in) eine(r) Partnerschaft (lebend)"
> Porque "etwas nach sich ziehen" quiere decir* "tener consequencias/efectos *



Eine lautstarke Gruppe von Frauen und Männern, alle Mitte dreißig, manche schon verheiratet, andere geschieden - oder einfach nur *Single*, lesbisch - *oder in einer Partnerschaft lebend, die nichts nach sich zieht*. (Die keine (negativen) Konsequenzen* nach sich zieht/zur Folge haben/mit sich bringen) etc...*


----------



## bwprius

susanainboqueixon said:


> Yo lo entiendo así: "die nichts nach sich zieht" no se refiere a "eine Gruppe", sino a "(in) eine(r) Partnerschaft (lebend)"
> Porque "etwas nach sich ziehen" quiere decir "tener consequencias/efectos", y *referiendose* a un grupo de personas no tiene sentido ninguno.
> Así que algunos del grupo, aúnque convivan como pareja, no tienen hijos, ni intenciones de tenerlos, nunca se casarán, ni comprarán una casa, ni nada de ese estilo - su convivencia no tiene ni tendrá consequencias/efectos (ni riesgos, supongo).



*refiriéndose*


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Eso.  Gracias.


----------



## iblira zuja

traducción:
"Un ruidoso grupo de hombres y mujeres pasada la treintena: algunos ya casados, otros divorciados o simplemente solteros, esas de ahí lesbianas o en convivencia con una pareja de hecho, *sin ningún compromiso*."


¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Una preguntita - por curiosidad - si no te parece mal: ¿de dónde viene el "esas de ahí" en tu traducción?

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## iblira zuja

Hola Susana, me parece muy bien 
también se podría traducir por "o simplemente solteros, lesbianas o en convivencia..."
pero con los demostrativos se consigue la sensación de estar ahí, en el grupo, señalándole al lector quién es cada cual... ¿no crees? 
además, a mi me suena raro la enumeración "solteros, lesbianas o en convivencia" (¿sólo hay la opción de ser soltero o lesbiana, no hay gays casados en la mezcla?), me parece más sencillo interpretar la enumeración de la variedad en el grupo como el binomio "casados o solteros",  por un lado, y luego señalar que hay lesbianas (como podría haber cualquier otra cosa) y parejas de hecho, etc.

disculpa el rollo, no sé si te he respondido como esperabas. ¿qué crees tú?


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Muchas gracias por la respuesta! Ya te habrás dado cuenta que mi castellano es algo limitado.  Simplemente no sabía qué significa; me dió la impresión de ser una construcción más bien causal y de ahí mi pregunta. Ahora sí lo tengo claro. Te lo agradezco.


----------



## iblira zuja

pues hacemos buena pareja... mi alemán deja muchísimo que desear


----------

